# farsi i c...i loro



## elwen

Hola a tod@s, estoy traduciendo un texto del blog de Beppe Grillo, y me he tropezado con esta expresión que no sé traducir. Os pongo parte del contexto:

"I segretari di partito hanno comunque accettato. Con dei punti così vincolanti possono stare tranquilli. E farsi i c...i loro."

Os agradezco la ayuda.
Buen domingo


----------



## femmejolie

Farsi i cazzi loro .
_cazzi tuoi_, _loro_, per invitare bruscamente qcn. a risolvere da sé i propri problemi.
"Y que se ocupen de sus asuntos".
cazzo (*2b*)


----------



## Arrius

Quizá "farsi i coglione" sustituye aquí al vulgarismo más corriente "farsi un culo" o mäs cortesamente "spaccarsi la schiena", todas expresiones anatómicas, y quiere decir "trabajar como un mulo" (o "como un negro" si todavía eso se puede decir hoy en día). Pero yo no soy nativo ni del uno ni del otro idioma.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Arrius said:


> Quizá "farsi i coglione" sustituye aquí al vulgarismo más corriente "farsi un culo" o mäs cortesamente "spaccarsi la schiena", todas expresiones anatómicas, y quiere decir "trabajar como un mulo" (o "como un negro" si todavía eso se puede decir hoy en día). Pero yo no soy nativo ni del uno ni del otro idioma. En americano sería "work one's butt off" pero tampoco soy norteamericano.




Farsi il culo no tiene el mismo significado de farsi i cazzi propri.
Farsi i cazzi propri = non mettere il naso negli affari altrui


----------



## Gianma

Volviendo al texto de Beppe Grillo, creo que en este caso "farsi i c...i loro" no significa "que se ocupen de sus asuntos", sino que pueden "conseguir su provecho, su conveniencia sin que ninguno se entremeta", en un sentido fuertemente negativo.
No sé si me he explicado, y además pido confirmación a mis connacionales.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, estoy de acuerdo contigo gianma.


----------



## feiras

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con IlPetaloCrenisi y Gianma.


----------



## irene.acler

Me uno a feiras e IPC por lo que dice Gian.


----------



## Aloha

Anch'io sono con voi!

Farsi i c-zzi loro= Ocuparse de sus asuntos y no intrometerse en los de los demás.

A presto.


----------



## cristinilla

Aloha, los nativos italianos han dicho que no significa _meterse en sus asuntos._


----------



## Gianma

cristinilla said:


> Aloha, los nativos italianos han dicho que no significa _meterse en sus asuntos._



Exactamente, Cristinilla 
Verdaderamente, el sentido de "_meterse en sus asuntos" _es lo que se usa más a menudo, obviamente en contextos muy coloquiales.
Viceversa, la frase de Beppe Grillo tiene un sentido "político" (en italiano quizás se diría "qualunquistico e dietrologico") y fuertemente crítico en lo que concierne la clasepolítica, acusada de obrar para conseguir su provecho, su conveniencia, a costas de la causa pública*.*

Pues, en este caso:
farsi i c... propri= pensare (mirare) al miglioramento della propria posizione (a danno di altro)= conseguir personal provecho.

Pido aún apoyo por otros italianos.


----------



## cristinilla

Grazie, Gianma.
Hablas muy bien castellano, complimenti Gianma!, el único error que te encuentro es a costa, no a costas  
Ojalá yo hablase italiano como tú


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Gianma said:


> Exactamente, Cristinilla
> Verdaderamente, el sentido de "_meterse en sus asuntos" _es lo que se usa más a menudo, obviamente en contextos muy coloquiales.
> Viceversa, la frase de Beppe Grillo tiene un sentido "político" (en italiano quizás se diría "qualunquistico e dietrologico") y fuertemente crítico en lo que concierne la clasepolítica, acusada de obrar para conseguir su provecho, su conveniencia, a costas de la causa pública*.*
> 
> Pues, en este caso:
> farsi i c... propri= pensare (mirare) al miglioramento della propria posizione (a danno di altro)= conseguir personal provecho.
> 
> Pido aún apoyo por otros italianos.




En Argentina se usa la expresión "hacer la suya" . En la frase en cuestión sería "y pueden hacer la suya". No es exactamente lo mismo, pero es lo más cercano que se me ocurre, y tampoco sé si otros hispanoparlantes lo comprenden o les suena familiar.


----------



## Gianma

cristinilla said:


> Grazie, Gianma.
> Hablas muy bien castellano, complimenti Gianma!, el único error que te encuentro es a costa, no a costas
> Ojalá yo hablase italiano como tú



Mil gracias por corregir mi castellano 

Pero tu entiendes si escribo en italiano, ¿es verdad?.
(por el italiano estoy a tu disposición)

Sei molto gentile, ma in realtà ho impiegato circa mezzora per scrivere quelle poche frasi, spulciando il vocabolario. Sono ancora mooolto "macchinoso" con il castigliano...


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Gianma, tu explicación me parece la más adecuada. Aquí la frase tiene exactamente este sentido, hacer compromisos para conseguir así un provecho personal.
Ciao!
Silvia.


----------

